
The Rise and Fall of Netscape Browsers (1998) - sombremesa
http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~eecsba1/sp98/reports/eecsba1c/pj1/
======
WheelsAtLarge
One of the points that gets overlook in Netscape's downfall is the company's
decision to rewrite their browser. The company decided that their code base
was too deficult to maintain so they went on a year+ quest to make a better
engine. The result was a slower browser that was no better than it's previous
version and could not complete with Microsoft's version. It was slower and had
less features.

It was not the main reason for it's failure but the rewrite sucked resources
that could have been used to compete.

In contrast Microsoft bought a browser and continue to improve it.

Ultimately the problem for Netscape was that it could not find a way to make a
profit but the rewrite did not help.

